# New Years Eve Venison Backstraps



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2014)

A few trimmed up venison backstraps.













IMG_0328.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014






-----

Venison backstraps seasoned with Tatonka Dust.













IMG_0329.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014






-----

Smoked the venison backstraps with oak at 150º for about an hour, then pulled them to raise the grill temperature to 500º and grilled them to an internal temperature of 125º. 













IMG_0330.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014






-----

The internal meat temperature then kept climbing after removed from the grill more than usual and the backstraps were done a tad more than we prefer.













IMG_0332.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014






-----

Here is the backstrap sliced.













IMG_0334.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014






-----

Venison backstraps seasoned with Tatonka Dust, smoked with oak and plated with shrimp seasoned with Feiny's Chesapeake Bay and mixed veggies. Even a tad overdone than we prefer, the backstraps and everything was delicious!













IMG_0338.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jan 1, 2014







Thanks for looking!


----------



## mr big d (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks vary good , tender loins and back straps are the best part. And your right you don't want to over cook them

MBD


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 1, 2014)

Delicious! Yum! Amazing!

Happy New Year!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome Straps!  Perfectly cooked!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks great, Owen!  I'll be cooking backstrap on Friday night for dinner, and I'm always on the lookout for ways to prepare it.  Thanks for sharing!

Happy New Year!
Clarissa


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 1, 2014)

Those loins look great! I ordered some Q mats over the holidays and a bottle of Tatonka Dust came with it. I tried it for the first time last week end on some rib eyes and it is off the hook! I'll be ordering some more soon.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 1, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> I ordered some Q mats over the holidays and a bottle of Tatonka Dust came with it. I tried it for the first time last week end on some rib eyes and it is off the hook! I'll be ordering some more soon.



Great to hear your liking the flavor of Tatonka Dust Woodcutter!


----------



## bertman (Jan 2, 2014)

Really nice smoke ring on those straps, but I'm with you: those are a little overdone. Not that it would stop me from enjoying them!


----------



## olmy (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks Great! I know where I should have spent new years eve!


----------

